# STOLEN 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 2 XL



## Clintox50 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I just want to put this out there if anyone is able to help. If you see or hear of it please let me know. And, well, if you're the thief, contact me and give it back no questions asked. God will get his vengance, I just want my bike back.

Theft of 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 2 which was on the bike rack on our car. It was locked to the bike rack with a cable lock. The car was parked on the street in front of our friend's house in East Sacramento (Brand Way). On 2/10/11 we arrived at 6pm and when we went outside at 9:30pm the bike was gone and the cable lock had been cut.

The bike is full carbon fiber frame, white in color with black lettering. It has white Giant branded DT wheels, Michelin Lithion front tire and Michelin Pro 2 rear, a white & gray Fizik seat, black handlebars and silver Crank Brothers Egg Beater mountain bike pedals. It has two black carbon fiber water bottle cages and it has a Cateye Strada Cadence computer. Also attached to the bike was a Niterider Rage HID light on the handlebar connected to a battery pack attached to the frame. There are also red flashing bar end lights and a flashing taillight attached to the seat post. It has some small scratches on the right brake lever and rear derailleur from a crash.

Here's the link to the website with specs: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.2/7309/44385/

The picture shows the bike when I had fenders on it, but it didn't at the time of the theft.

Thanks for any help. Clint.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Man, sorry to hear about the theft. I assume you called the police and filed a report. My suggestions would be to keep a close eye on CL and eBay listing in your area. Take a look around local pawn shops. Also, if any of the LBSs in your area buy used bikes, give them a pic and ask them to keep an eye out. Chances are slim, but sometimes lightening strikes.


----------



## Clintox50 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep filed online report with Sacto PD, listed it stolen on every online bike registry I could find, sending the info out to all the local teams and shops, and praying...

Thanks for looking.


----------

